
Japan in Need of ‘White-Hat’ Hackers, Pays Handsome Bug Bounty - RazaSec
http://securityjar.com/japan-need-white-hat-hackers-pays-handsome-bug-bounty/
======
innocentoldguy
I lived in Japan for a number of years, speak Japanese, am married to a
Japanese citizen, and am a software engineer. I loved living in Japan, but
there is a reason I don't live or work there anymore.

My biggest problem with Japan is the corporate culture, which values butt-in-
chair MUCH more than actual work.

Second to that was the pay. I doubled my salary by coming back to America, and
my cost of living went down as well. I still like visiting Japan, and I may go
there when I retire, but I would never work there again. The corporate culture
is just too nanny-like and the pay is utter crap.

~~~
brilliantcode
honestly I've never heard of expats staying in Japan for long. The unanimous
complaints are that it's so damn depressing because everything is so
formalized and people keep to themselves and socialization is frowned upon.

I hear people having a great time in Korea (drinking culture) and even
Beijing, that is if don't mind wearing a 3M industrial face mask to filter out
the smog.

------
weka
Once Japan stops treating its IT workers (programmers, sysadmins, devops,
etc.) as 2nd class citizens, maybe they will be able to attract talent.

Japan is very notorious for having a toxic work/life culture and treating
their IT fields as a surplus.

~~~
japathrowaway
My favourite "Start of year speech" was when an entire department of
developers were told by our boss (Who was one level below the board because IT
doesnt get a place on the board) that "We are a cost center so we need to
tighten our budgets".

The way the company was setup was that any money we made by delivering custom
projects was booked to the marketing department who had got the customers to
buy from us so it was impossible for anyone IT / development related to be
anything but.

This is the same company who gave the "Employee of the year" award to the guy
who had to work almost 24/7 firefighting on the dumpster-fire of a web-app he
had written a few years ago because, well, he is working hard isn't he!

~~~
mratzloff
Engineering is thought of as a cost center in virtually every company.

~~~
brilliantcode
Yes but it's unwise to treat it like it has economies of scale-software has
diseconomies of scale.

Treating engineers like cogs in a machine with high turn over is exactly why
Japan can only churn out video games.

You can't build market fit product by moving slow and treating people like
shit.

------
EnFinlay
> ‘white-hat’ hackers whose job is detecting any security breaches from
> ‘black-hat’ hackers.

White hat hacker attempt to find and report vulnerabilities before black hat
hackers are able to exploit them. Incident Response Teams handle detection and
such, right?

------
pizza
15.6 million yen ~ 138 K USD

~~~
cryptarch
My my, they paid out a year's salary!

When someone says "we have too few workers", I hear: "we don't want to pay
market rate"...

~~~
brilliantcode
I've heard from a Vancouver recruiter that "engineers who ask for money are
bad engineers".

You should never punch someone in the face publicly without a balaclava mask.
I suddenly wanted a balaclava.

edit: fixed Baclava to Balaclava. Baclava is actually food lol.

~~~
Arizhel
No, that's "baklava", the tasty honey-and-phillo-dough desert from
Greece/middle east (its exact origins are disputed).

